# Lingga 19 "Platinum Line" Spathe!



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally got this beauty to flower. It's been real happy since I repotted it...going to need to thin out some plantlets soon. 

This variegation is stable unlike some others I have seen.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice...great looking flower!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Great job, congrats! 

What substrate are you using? They look really heathy.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

wabisabi said:


> Great job, congrats!
> 
> What substrate are you using? They look really heathy.


Thanks! Substrate is a mix of Amazonia, peat moss, and coco chips for the base. I lightly season the mix with Osmocote. It has been well received by most of my plants.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

That looks amazing, do you keep mosses with all your potted crypts? Great job man.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, that's stunning!

denske, a lot of people keep moss on the soil in emersed setups to keep algae away. It grows very quickly & can be sold or given away frequently.


----------

